# Midi-Keyboard im PC wiedergeben? HILFE



## cRazu (28. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Midi-Keyboard (CK490 USB) von swissonic. Möchte nun damit musik machen im pc. habe noch das musik programm, magix music maker. wie kann ich nun (und vorallem WO) eine melodie einspielen und speichern? brauche ich dazu eine spezielle software? "Cubasis VST 4" war bei dem keyboard dabei, seh da leider nur nicht durch! bitte um hilfe!


----------



## chmee (29. April 2006)

Bei MusicMaker weiss ich es nicht.

Bei Cubasis VST wird es so etwas wie ein VST-Instrumente-Rack geben. Dort
muß ein Gerät initialisiert/gestartet werden. Dann sollte man es, wenn die richtige
Spur im Arrangementfenster angewählt ist, spielen können.

Natürlich davor checken, ob das MIDI-Keyboard denn 
1. vom System ( zB mit MIDI-Monitor )
2. in Cubasis benutzt werden kann.

--- Bitte auch die Hilfe des Programmes benutzen, da steht das Wichtigste zu den
genannten Begriffen ---


mfg chmee


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo cRazu,

wie mein Vorredner schon richtig angesprochen hat, brauchst Du in der Tat eine Software, wie z.B. Cubase.

Nun, Dein Midikeyboard ist kein eigenständiger Klangerzeuger, sondern nur eine Art Eingabegerät, wie z.B. die Tastatur. Der Unterschied ist halt der, dass das Keyboard eben für die Musik so typischen Midi-Befehle hergibt, die man in einem Sequenzer, wie z.B. Cubase oder Logic, speichern kann. Mit dem Speichern der Midi-Befehle zeichnest Du quasi Deine Handbewegungen am Midi-Keyboard auf. Damit hast Du aber noch keine Musik gemacht. Um dies zu tun, brauchst Du im PC Klangerzeuger, die in der Regel in Form von Software-Synthesizern auftreten oder eben anderer Art, wie z.B. virtuelle Gitarren oder anderem.

Um die Software-Synthesizer zu bedienen, gibt es zwei Moglichkeiten. Das Instrument wird geladen und es wird "Stand Alone" gespielt. Du spielst dann also auf Deinem Midi-Keyboard und die Midi-Daten des Keyboards steuern den Synth an, der dann den eigentlichen Sound erzeugt, vorausgesetzt, der Rechner ist schnell genug und kann den Sound auch in Echtzeit produzieren.
Der zweite, gängige Weg ist der, dass Du den Klangerzeuger als PlugIn in einem Sequenzer einbindest. Also, Du lädst z.B. Cubase, erzeugst eine Midi-Spur und wählst dann als VST-Instrument den entsprechenden Synth aus, so wie es mein Vorredner schon erklärt hat. Die Einbindung in einem Sequenzer hat den Vorteil, dass Du dort direkt alle möglichen Bearbeitungsschritte vornehmen kannst, wie z.B. Aufnehmen, Mischen, Schneiden, usw.

Du wirst also, um Musik machen zu können, nicht um einen Host (also ein Mutterprogramm) wie Cubase, Logic oder Cakewalk herumkommen. Am weitesten sind in Europa Cubase und Logic vertreten. Cakewalk trifft man häufiger in den USA an. Ganz einfach, weil Cubase und Logic von Firmen herausgebracht werden, die ihren Sitz in Hamburg haben, und die Firma, die Cakewalk macht, sitzt irgend wo in den Staaten.

Cubase und Logic sind jedoch professionelle Sequenzer und selbst so mancher Profi nutzt nicht mal alle Funktionen, die diese Programme bieten. Es gibt natürlich von diesen Programmen mehrere Versionen, die sich demnach auch im Preis unterscheiden.

Ich würde Dir zu Cubase raten, wenn Du einen PC hast, weil Logic für den PC nicht mehr fortgesetzt wird, sondern nur noch für den Mac.

Hier der Link:
http://www.steinberg.de

Hier auch noch mal einen Link zu einer Seite, auf der Du massenhaft PlugIns findest, meistens als Demos. Du kannst sie dann in Ruhe testen und Dir dann später das aussuchen, was Dir am meisten zusagt.

http://www.kvraudio.com/get.php


Ich hoffe, Dir weiter geholfen zu haben.
Viele Grüße
Gahan


----------

